# EOS R5 External Charging



## Grimbald (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi

Has anyone tested the external charging of the EOS R5 yet? I'm particularly interested in using the camera for longer timelapses where I have to come up with a solution for extended power supply. I tested the USB power adapter with a powerbank already, but it didin't seem to work... Maybe because the voltage of the USB outlet is too low?
I also tried my dummie LP-6N batterie which was connected to a DC output that I use for my Mark IV and 6d, but the R5 only gave me an error message (Batterie Power too low, please change batterie)....

Has anyone made tests or came up with solutions so far?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 24, 2020)

I've seen reports of people using a USB-PD capable powerbank to power the R5 over the USB-C port during longer (video)shoots and the result seems to be that the R5 will get most of its power from the powerbank. It will still drain the internal battery, but much slower than without the powerbank attached.

The R5 will only charge the internal batteries when it's powered off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2020)

The manual covers powering the camera from USB. Apparently, its only for a limited time, it says use a fully charged battery. See the last bullet below.

I've found my R to show low voltage when I used my old dummy battery and power supply, but it works just the same.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 25, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The manual covers powering the camera from USB. Apparently, its only for a limited time, it says use a fully charged battery. See the last bullet below.
> 
> I've found my R to show low voltage when I used my old dummy battery and power supply, but it works just the same.
> 
> View attachment 192391


Can you illuminate me on this dummy's construction?

Jack


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 25, 2020)

I've used a 2019 MacBook Pro USB-C charger to charge my EOS R5 inbetween shoots if the battery isn't low enough to warrant swapping a whole battery out, works great and charges pretty fast. Doesn't show any issues when powering it as well, which will be great for long studio shoots.

I also have one of these which works: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071WNWRNC

The Power Delivery(PD) Anker charges the R5 great and pretty fast over the USB-C to USB-C connection. You need a battery pack that is labeled "Power Delivery" in order to have enough strength to power the R5. One thing I've found is helpful is looking at what's advertised to power a Nintendo Switch, which also uses Power Delivery USB-C charging. Normally the companies will put "PD" in the product name to indicate power delivery.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a dummy battery which also needs a usb power via pd (only one of my mains chargers worked). Haven’t tried any rechargeable larger batteries to but in due course I will.

I could only get ismart in HK, but they make 3rd party batteries for canon cameras so I was fairly happy. Got one for the lp e17 for the M6 also. Both powered up (r5 and m6 ii) but that’s as far as I got...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 26, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Can you illuminate me on this dummy's construction?
> 
> Jack


Its one that came with my Case Relay. They are available on Amazon for most common battery types. As someone noted, the power connector on them can be incompatible. Canon uses a dummy battery that requires a Canon power supply in order to get a reliable connection, because the id of the connector socket is larger. Using a Canon coupler with a standard power supply might result in a poor connection if the plug is not the right one.


----------



## Rendil (Oct 2, 2020)

Considering getting r5, did you ever figure out if it can charge externally with PD power bank while recording simultaneously? 

My rp can charge externally but only while the camera is off.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 2, 2020)

I've been using an inexpensive USB-C PD power adapter to charge my BG-R10 battery grip on my R5. It works fine but I don't know about powering the camera in video applications. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08C797B59


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 2, 2020)

Rendil said:


> Considering getting r5, did you ever figure out if it can charge externally with PD power bank while recording simultaneously?
> [..]



It won't charge the battery, but my R5 does seem to draw power from USB-PD will on, so the battery drains slower.


----------



## Amy Worrall (Oct 5, 2020)

I've been using it for a camera in Zoom meetings. The USB-C connection just isn't supplying enough power (have it plugged in to an iMac Pro, which can supply 15W I believe), so I've bit the bullet and ordered the dummy battery and AC adapter.


----------



## Charlie_B (Nov 5, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> I've used a 2019 MacBook Pro USB-C charger to charge my EOS R5 inbetween shoots if the battery isn't low enough to warrant swapping a whole battery out, works great and charges pretty fast. Doesn't show any issues when powering it as well, which will be great for long studio shoots.
> 
> I also have one of these which works: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071WNWRNC
> 
> The Power Delivery(PD) Anker charges the R5 great and pretty fast over the USB-C to USB-C connection. You need a battery pack that is labeled "Power Delivery" in order to have enough strength to power the R5. One thing I've found is helpful is looking at what's advertised to power a Nintendo Switch, which also uses Power Delivery USB-C charging. Normally the companies will put "PD" in the product name to indicate power delivery.


I bought on of these , Anker Power Bank, PowerCore 26800mAh Portable Charger .I can't get it to charge , using Anker USB to USB C lead. Camera is off , batteries a 50 % , no green charging indication


----------



## Rendil (Nov 5, 2020)

Charlie_B said:


> I bought on of these , Anker Power Bank, PowerCore 26800mAh Portable Charger .I can't get it to charge , using Anker USB to USB C lead. Camera is off , batteries a 50 % , no green charging indication



On that one the PD port is the USB-C port so you will need to go USB-C to USB-C. 

The USB-A port does not offer power delivery.


----------



## Charlie_B (Nov 5, 2020)

Rendil said:


> On that one the PD port is the USB-C port so you will need to go USB-C to USB-C.
> 
> The USB-A port does not offer power delivery.


Thanks, much appreciated  Its micro USB ( not USB C) will it still work with USB-C to Micro USB ?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 5, 2020)

Charlie_B said:


> Thanks, much appreciated  Its micro USB ( not USB C) will it still work with USB-C to Micro USB ?



No, both ports need to be USB-C. But are you sure it's micro-usb? The "PowerCore 26800mAh Portable Charger" only has 2x USB-C + 3x USB A according to the Anker site, no micro-usb in sight.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 5, 2020)

My Zendure USB-C PD battery pack has both USB-C and USB-A outlets. The USB-C outlet with a USB-C to USB-C cable charges my R5 w/battery grip fine. The charger has to be a USB-C type with Power Delivery (PD) to work. The USB-A outlet will charge things like your phone or tablet but laptops and cameras require the USB-C with PD. The USB-C PD connection goes through a negotiation process to talk to the device (your camera) and determine the power required. I've tried a USB-C 60-watt charger without PD and the camera doesn't charge. It appears that the Power Delivery capability is the key factor. I'm also using a $25 USB-C PD AC charger from Amazon to charge my BG-R10 battery grip and to make it even better included a Lenovo laptop charger cable that charges my T450s laptop.


----------



## Charlie_B (Nov 5, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> No, both ports need to be USB-C. But are you sure it's micro-usb? The "PowerCore 26800mAh Portable Charger" only has 2x USB-C + 3x USB A according to the Anker site, no micro-usb in sight.


Its definitely micro USB on mine https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JIWQPMW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> My Zendure USB-C PD battery pack has both USB-C and USB-A outlets. The USB-C outlet with a USB-C to USB-C cable charges my R5 w/battery grip fine. The charger has to be a USB-C type with Power Delivery (PD) to work. The USB-A micro outlet will charge things like your phone or tablet but laptops and cameras require the USB-C with PD. The USB-C PD connection goes through a negotiation process to talk to the device (your camera) and determine the power required. I've tried a USB-C 60-watt charger without PD and the camera doesn't charge. It appears that the Power Delivery capability is the key factor. I'm also using a $25 USB-C PD AC charger from Amazon to charge my BG-R10 battery grip and to make it even better included a Lenovo laptop charger cable that charges my T450s laptop.



I'm still saving for the R5 but it will be happening by this coming spring and charging is something that concerns me as well as extra batteries or a grip. Having been a 1DX 2 user I'm used to the extra weight but weight is something I'm interested in reducing. So, I certainly would be interested in some comments/feedback from those in the know. I'm older and not up on all the latest tech so that doesn't help in following these types of discussions.

Is this PD? - Poweriq 2. 0: our brand-new exclusive technology. Intelligently identifies your device to deliver the fastest possible charge. 

Is the grip really worth it if you don't shoot portrait much (I'm used to rotating when needed and never use the 1DX in portrait orientation) or is a number of batteries in your pocket a good alternative. I guess FPS on reduced charge could be a big deal here??

Jack


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is this PD? - Poweriq 2. 0: our brand-new exclusive technology. Intelligently identifies your device to deliver the fastest possible charge.
> 
> Is the grip really worth it if you don't shoot portrait much (I'm used to rotating when needed and never use the 1DX in portrait orientation) or is a number of batteries in your pocket a good alternative. I guess FPS on reduced charge could be a big deal here??
> 
> Jack


I'm guessing but I think the Power IQ 2.0 is not a PD type device. It is probably like the Samsung Fast Charger for android phones. My Samsung charger didn't work on my R5. According to the power meter, my camera draws about 1,400 ma @ 5.2 volts which should be possible with the Samsung. However, it doesn't seem to work. USB-C chargers have 3 or 4 modes they operate in depending on what type of device they are charging. The Power Delivery circuitry figures out what the device needs and supplies it, which is a different setup than a straight USB-C charger.

Personally, I carry three sets of batteries for my R5 with BG-R10 battery grip as I'm a belt and suspenders type. I've never used more than one set of batteries and assume that one set of batteries should last about 1,000 shots. Also from the rumor mill, people say that the camera/lenses can malfunction below 60%. I've never seen this but carry extra batteries just in case.

I like the Canon battery grip as it helps when shooting verticals due to the extra set of controls on the grip. The downsides are that it makes somewhat heavy camera even heavier. The underside of the R5 has two locator holes for pins in it. For some reason the battery grip does not and some L-brackets don't work, that have pins. I'd like to have the pins as they hold your external flash L-bracket square with the camera. I use a heavy Godox AD360ii 360-watt second flash and it's difficult to keep the L-bracket in place due to the weight of the flash head. Plus, most cages don't work. I've found one company that makes a cage for the camera with the battery grip.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I'm guessing but I think the Power IQ 2.0 is not a PD type device. It is probably like the Samsung Fast Charger for android phones. My Samsung charger didn't work on my R5. According to the power meter, my camera draws about 1,400 ma @ 5.2 volts which should be possible with the Samsung. However, it doesn't seem to work. USB-C chargers have 3 or 4 modes they operate in depending on what type of device they are charging. The Power Delivery circuitry figures out what the device needs and supplies it, which is a different setup than a straight USB-C charger.
> 
> Personally, I carry three sets of batteries for my R5 with BG-R10 battery grip as I'm a belt and suspenders type. I've never used more than one set of batteries and assume that one set of batteries should last about 1,000 shots. Also from the rumor mill, people say that the camera/lenses can malfunction below 60%. I've never seen this but carry extra batteries just in case.
> 
> I like the Canon battery grip as it helps when shooting verticals due to the extra set of controls on the grip. The downsides are that it makes somewhat heavy camera even heavier. The underside of the R5 has two locator holes for pins in it. For some reason the battery grip does not and some L-brackets don't work, that have pins. I'd like to have the pins as they hold your external flash L-bracket square with the camera. I use a heavy Godox AD360ii 360-watt second flash and it's difficult to keep the L-bracket in place due to the weight of the flash head. Plus, most cages don't work. I've found one company that makes a cage for the camera with the battery grip.



Thanks for this. I get annoyed because for some reason with Firefox CR posts get relegated to Spam, so I'm just now finding this. I tell the system it's not spam but it keeps happening to me.

Anyway I'm always looking for feedback in this regard. One thing about accessories like an L bracket, sometimes someone with good mechanical aptitude can identify some modification that will correct the issue and I'm wondering if that's possible in your case.

Jack


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for this. I get annoyed because for some reason with Firefox CR posts get relegated to Spam, so I'm just now finding this. I tell the system it's not spam but it keeps happening to me.
> 
> Anyway I'm always looking for feedback in this regard. One thing about accessories like an L bracket, sometimes someone with good mechanical aptitude can identify some modification that will correct the issue and I'm wondering if that's possible in your case.
> 
> Jack


It's difficult to fix a cage without completely rebuilding it as the cage goes around the camera. With the battery grip, the cage would have to be increased in height to fit the grip. I've found one company who makes a cage for $150. I don't know how it would be to handhold the camera with a cage and my curiosity hasn't reached $150 yet.

As far as CR posts being marked as spam, have you tried taking the email address of the CR post and creating a contact in the FireFox address book? I don't use FireFox but typically if the entry is in your contact list, the email program will accept it. Also, if you point to the email in your spam folder and right-click on it, do you have any options to mark it as not spam?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> It's difficult to fix a cage without completely rebuilding it as the cage goes around the camera. With the battery grip, the cage would have to be increased in height to fit the grip. I've found one company who makes a cage for $150. I don't know how it would be to handhold the camera with a cage and my curiosity hasn't reached $150 yet.
> 
> As far as CR posts being marked as spam, have you tried taking the email address of the CR post and creating a contact in the FireFox address book? I don't use FireFox but typically if the entry is in your contact list, the email program will accept it. Also, if you point to the email in your spam folder and right-click on it, do you have any options to mark it as not spam?



Thanks for the reply!

Yes spam can be marked as not spam, which I've done but that hasn't stopped it from repeating - why?? However, I will try your other suggestion.

Of course there are limits to what is practical as far as modifying existing designs and some things simply aren't doable. In my case I just happen to be a very persistent personality that has trouble letting go of, "there must be a way".

It's been a long time since I built this "treepod" and it's seen limited use but it does work. Like every original, it needs to be reworked to improve it and I'm not sure I'll invest the time. Swinging arm should be shorter (lighter), reduce the bulk of the framework, etc. Then there is the issue of how to find yourself high up a tree with heavy gear to mount things and ... Life is just too busy.

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2020)

I've used Firefox for years with CR. It has never marked CR posts as spam. Something is weird. Does it do it with other browsers? I'd suspect your internet security software is doing it. Check the logs.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've used Firefox for years with CR. It has never marked CR posts as spam. Something is weird. Does it do it with other browsers? I'd suspect your internet security software is doing it. Check the logs.


Thanks for the suggestion. I don't use other browsers. It seems to be rather random in that I'll be watching a thread for maybe a month or two and then, hmm, no one is posting any birds - that's strange - I'd better check spam, and sure enough. But now that I'm wise to it, it isn't that big of an annoyance. 

Jack


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yes spam can be marked as not spam, which I've done but that hasn't stopped it from repeating - why?? However, I will try your other suggestion.
> 
> ...


Now that is neat!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've used Firefox for years with CR. It has never marked CR pcreated a osts as spam. Something is weird. Does it do it with other browsers? I'd suspect your internet security software is doing it. Check the logs.


So, I followed this procedure:

Also, go to Settings->Filters and create a filter for one of the e-mail addresses you receive a lot of e-mail from that goes to spam. On the second page of the filter, use the "never send to spam" option AND the option to add a label to the message. When the next new message arrives from that sender, see if it is/isn't in Spam and if it does/doesn't have the label applied. 

However, I just pasted in the email address of the Bird thread and it's a very strange looking address and I'm wondering if it will only work for that thread. Do you know if there is a more generic address that would apply to everything coming from CR?

Jack


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 12, 2020)

I've just discovered that you CANNOT charge non-canon batteries in the BG-R10 grip. The circuitry apparently interrogates the batteries and refuses to charge them in the grip. If you put two Canon batteries in it works fine. If you have a non-Canon and a Canon battery in it doesn't charge. If you try charging in the body and then turn the camera on and select battery info, you get a prompt asking if there is a non-Canon battery in the grip. If you answer Yes (for non-Canon) then you get a warning about counterfeit batteries and the camera shuts down. If you say NO and try to trick the grip, you get the warning and it doesn't charge. So it appears when you try and charge non-Canon batteries, it doesn't work.


----------

